# UCONN, Kevin Ollie reached agreement on a $3 million annual extension



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468505860784676864


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Good. Regardless of conference affiliation, UConn's a player on the national level as long as Ollie's the coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This was a power move for the Huskies. I don't think 2014 is going to be Ollie's only title when all is said and done.


----------

